

Pydown – An HTML5 presentation builder written in Python - isnowfy
https://github.com/isnowfy/pydown

======
chewxy
See also Landslide by Adam Zaplatel:
[https://github.com/adamzap/landslide](https://github.com/adamzap/landslide)

------
marianoguerra
if you can't decide if you want deck.js, reveal.js plain html or bootstrap you
can check out my project that is restructured text to html5 with pluggable
post processors that allow you to generate any kind of presentations (you can
switch to a new one when they become available ;)

[http://marianoguerra.github.io/rst2html5/](http://marianoguerra.github.io/rst2html5/)

here are some examples:

[http://marianoguerra.github.com/rst2html5/output/reveal.html](http://marianoguerra.github.com/rst2html5/output/reveal.html)

[http://marianoguerra.github.com/rst2html5/output/deck.html](http://marianoguerra.github.com/rst2html5/output/deck.html)

[http://marianoguerra.github.com/rst2html5/outpu/impress.html](http://marianoguerra.github.com/rst2html5/outpu/impress.html)

[http://marianoguerra.github.com/rst2html5/output/bootstrap.h...](http://marianoguerra.github.com/rst2html5/output/bootstrap.html)

------
Sambdala
I really wish you could always use the scroll wheel on these.

I've been checking out a fair number of JS Presentation libraries lately, and
I really prefer the ones that allow you to scroll, even if the transitions are
horizontal.

------
tantalor
Beside not being written in ruby, how is this different than keydown?

~~~
inovica
It doesn't looks like it is and the author has expressly stated that its
inspired by Keydown

~~~
tantalor
Right that's why I ask. Why rewrite it? Was the author bored? Is this a
serious project?

~~~
klibertp
It's not a rewrite. It's a translation.

And it's done because there are developers out there who know Python and don't
know Ruby. For them having a Python version of some software means that they
can more easily integrate it and change it if they need to.

~~~
alexwright
Or even just use a runtime they already have installed.

------
aroberge
reStructuredText to html PLUS live Python interpreter in the browser, from 4
years ago... [http://aroberge.blogspot.ca/2009/09/upcoming-pycon-and-
crst2...](http://aroberge.blogspot.ca/2009/09/upcoming-pycon-and-crst2s5.html)

